

New - Custom Metrics for Amazon CloudWatch - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/05/amazon-cloudwatch-user-defined-metrics.html

======
kordless
We've got a nice post which outlines how to push Loggly data into Amazon if
anyone is interested:

[http://www.loggly.com/2011/05/send-custom-metrics-to-
cloudwa...](http://www.loggly.com/2011/05/send-custom-metrics-to-cloudwatchs-
api/).

There's also some simple code over on Github which provides a simple way to
send metrics to your account:

[https://github.com/loggly/loggly-
watch/blob/master/cloudwatc...](https://github.com/loggly/loggly-
watch/blob/master/cloudwatch.py)

------
jbyers
This looks to be a useful service and another nice extension to AWS. However
after re-reading Jeff's post, I found:

    
    
      All metrics are retained for a period of two weeks.
    

This is a severe limitation. For short-term server health and autoscaling it
makes perfect sense. For higher-level system metrics and application metrics
I'd love to see CloudWatch store my stats for at least a year.

------
Aloisius
I wonder if one could turn this into a dumb site optimizer by running A/B
tests with business metrics reported and autoscale the group that is
performing the best...

~~~
jeffbarr
That's actually a pretty cool idea and one that I think would work just fine.

